# NAMM 2020: New Decade, New GAS



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

Is it too early to start a NAMM 2020 thread? Only a few weeks away, and it's always fun to start spitballing predictions at what might be and what we'd like to see.

Maybe this thread could also become a resource for good youtube channels to follow for coverage? I primarily followed Henning last year.
EytschPi42: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrPHxHPnSvHzNNYbJlYoyGQ


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2019)

I support this thread. Would be nice if we could get first post as a running quick summary of announced things (like a list of one-liners).


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 31, 2019)

I just spent about $800 on 2 pedals in the last month or so, so I don't even wanna look.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 31, 2019)

I pre-empted NAMM 2020 buy getting a Kemper. Now I’m poor AND fiddling with my current gear. Haha!


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I pre-empted NAMM 2020 buy getting a Kemper. Now I’m poor AND fiddling with my current gear. Haha!



Oooh, you didn't want to wait one month for the Kemper app?


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 31, 2019)

Not sure if serious. And Nah, a physical powered head was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I just spent about $800 on 2 pedals in the last month or so, so I don't even wanna look.


Those are some spendy pedals!

Rest assured after NAMM you’ll likely buy more.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m thinking Line6 is going to release another piece of hardware to expand the Helix line. Maybe something even smaller than the Stomp? I don’t think they’re going to replace/supersede the Helix platform quite yet.

I also predict that we’ll see a big Helix software update that will expand the number of effect blocks for the platforms, since that’s the most requested feature for the stomp.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 31, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> Those are some spendy pedals!
> 
> Rest assured after NAMM you’ll likely buy more.



It doesn't seem like much but in Canada, we spend about an extra 25 cents on the dollar vs US prices. 
The 2 pedals I got were a Mooer Preamp Live wich was about $465 and a Boss EQ-200 which was about $390 but they gave me almost what I paid for it at the same store over a year ago. In the States, those pedals are something close to $100 less each.

Overall though, I think I'm pretty close to 'done' in terms of getting decent pedals. For 'drive' I have an MXR 5150, Megalith Delta, Tech 21 GT2 as well as the Preamp Live and a Pod X3, so I pretty much have 'gain tones' locked down.  (not to mention the 6 or 7 od/boost pedals I have kicking around)

Other than that, I now have the EQ-200 for tone shaping, Zoom CDR for chorus, Strymon Blue Sky and TC HOF for reverb and a TC Triple Flashback for delay. I don't really do 'synth' or polyphonic stuff so I think I'm pretty much covered. It'd have to be something pretty spectacular (and cheap) for me to really spend any more.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> It doesn't seem like much but in Canada, we spend about an extra 25 cents on the dollar vs US prices.
> The 2 pedals I got were a Mooer Preamp Live wich was about $465 and a Boss EQ-200 which was about $390 but they gave me almost what I paid for it at the same store over a year ago. In the States, those pedals are something close to $100 less each.
> 
> Overall though, I think I'm pretty close to 'done' in terms of getting decent pedals. For 'drive' I have an MXR 5150, Megalith Delta, Tech 21 GT2 as well as the Preamp Live and a Pod X3, so I pretty much have 'gain tones' locked down.  (not to mention the 6 or 7 od/boost pedals I have kicking around)
> ...


If you’re just using the CDR for chorus, you might consider swapping it out for a Walrus Audio Julia. Shop around for a used one to save some cash.

Or if you want to keep with the digital multi-mod kind of pedals to have more options, I think an Alxeander Wavelength would be a nice upgrade as well.


----------



## op1e (Dec 31, 2019)

I just need another mid range 7 since I traded the RGD for an 8. Any tele or non super strat fiddles under $800 coming out from any brands? 

Side note, what's the deal with dudes charging $220 for used SGR C-7's that cost 200 new 6 years ago? Hell I got $135 for mine with a new Dimarzio in the bridge.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

op1e said:


> I just need another mid range 7 since I traded the RGD for an 8. Any tele or non super strat fiddles under $800 coming out from any brands?
> Side note, what's the deal with dudes charging $220 for used SGR C-7's that cost 200 new 6 years ago? Hell I got $135 for mine with a new Dimarzio in the bridge.


Agile is always a good bet for bang for the buck!


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 31, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> If you’re just using the CDR for chorus, you might consider swapping it out for a Walrus Audio Julia. Shop around for a used one to save some cash.
> 
> Or if you want to keep with the digital multi-mod kind of pedals to have more options, I think an Alxeander Wavelength would be a nice upgrade as well.



Before I snagged the EQ-200, I was looking at the Boss MD-500 that was $150 off the reg price but after messing around with various choruses on the Zoom, I decided to upgrade from the MXR eq to the Boss because I only really use the "Detune" effect to thicken up the sound a little bit and most of the 500 pedal would go unused.


----------



## op1e (Dec 31, 2019)

Ya I was thinking a matching Oceanburst for my 8. I just wanna make sure the color is close. Those are all over the place in shades.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 31, 2019)

op1e said:


> Ya I was thinking a matching Oceanburst for my 8. I just wanna make sure the color is close. Those are all over the place in shades.


My oceanburst Agile ended being much closer to sea foam green than blue. Still like the color very much.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 1, 2020)

Things I wanna see and will immediately go into debt for:

EVH 5150IIIS 50w
Boss Katana Rack

I'm trying to not look at new guitars because I now have a 6, a 7, and an 8. I'd like to start building my own before I end up buying even more.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd like a reasonably priced Les Paul without weight relief and with '57 classic pickups... that's not likely to get released though


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 1, 2020)

Really curious about that Fortin Sigil amp that was just posted on Facebook.

Looks smaller, still will never be able to afford one short of a 2 year payment plan or something. But it looks cool.

Also wonder if Boss is gonna do a floorboard Katana given the growing popularity of that form factor.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks like Ola has an exclusive on the new Revv G20 amp: higher gain version of the D20. Not sure what the price point is going to be on this, but if it's about the same as a D20, it could be a great choice if you only want a small tube amp for recording and home use. IMO, the price of the D20 was too much as just a pedal platform.

I like this trend of new tube amps coming out with high quality built-in load boxes and cab sims. It seems that just about everyone is comfortable enough with using IRs and going direct now and it's becoming a standard thing. Between options like this and high quality modelers, it seems the days of futzing around with micing giant 100+ watt beasts for live use is coming to an end. (Maybe only for the bands who are big enough to have their own amp techs and roadies to lug stuff around for them.)




At the end of the video, Ola says it reminds him of the sound of the Revv pedals. From what I've heard from YouTube, I haven't really liked the sound of the G3 or G4 pedals. However, I think this sounds significantly better than the pedals at first impression.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2020)

One more prediction for NAMM this year:

I'm hoping Zoom or Mooer or Hotone release some new budget modelers with really high quality amp models and effects that make the likes of Fractal and Line6 nervous. In fact, Plague Scythe Studios mentioned something about a Mooer GE250 that's on the way, which should be interesting.

Competition driving prices down is good for all of us.

Edit: They already announced the GE250

http://www.mooeraudio.com/product/GE250-232.html


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 3, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> One more prediction for NAMM this year:
> 
> I'm hoping Zoom or Mooer or Hotone release some new budget modelers with really high quality amp models and effects that make the likes of Fractal and Line6 nervous. In fact, Plague Scythe Studios mentioned something about a Mooer GE250 that's on the way, which should be interesting.
> 
> ...


It'd be cool to see one of these companies do a "Full-size" floorboard. I remember the Zoom G9 being one of the better sounding "big" floor modelers back in the day and it had some cool features like the "Z Pedal". I wanna try one of these Mooer modelers, but I know I can't deal with the limited switching after rocking a Helix for the last three years.


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2020)

VHT's putting out a Dumble:


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 3, 2020)

narad said:


> VHT's putting out a Dumble:



I was actually excited for a fraction of a split second, before remembering that Steve sold that name long ago. Still kinda cool though, depending on the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah I was about to say... Why is VHT of all companies copying another amp?

Then I remember oh yeah, it's not fryette...


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> I was actually excited for a fraction of a split second, before remembering that Steve sold that name long ago. Still kinda cool though, depending on the price.



Ah, I'm also guilty. I thought it was Fryette proper.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 3, 2020)

narad said:


> VHT's putting out a Dumble:




flying leads are a fucking mess. but the board looks good. If it's priced like vht's other amps it could be a decent budget amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 8, 2020)

James Brown is now with EVH amps. 5150 coming full circle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2020)

Kinda curious to see the future of both brands now.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 8, 2020)

What will happen to the amptweaker amp?


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 8, 2020)

can't wait for the Fender Ultra series


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 9, 2020)

Alright, fanboy time for a company that isn't necessarily about the metals: Alexander Pedals

They just released a new pedal that captures a rare oddity pedal from the 90s: the Pefftronics Rand-o-Matic. The original "vintage" ones are incredibly expensive and hard to find these days. Oh and they also released a vintage overdrive pedal to go with it. Not particularly excited about that one for now, but you can hear it in the second video.






Very cool and interesting sound. Could be a fun one to slap on the board as a character pedal or for something to use during practice to inspire some songwriting. I'm glad Matthew at Alexander distilled the essence of the vintage pedal into something more reliable and affordable.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 9, 2020)

Edit: posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Shask (Jan 9, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Alright, fanboy time for a company that isn't necessarily about the metals: Alexander Pedals
> 
> They just released a new pedal that captures a rare oddity pedal from the 90s: the Pefftronics Rand-o-Matic. The original "vintage" ones are incredibly expensive and hard to find these days. Oh and they also released a vintage overdrive pedal to go with it. Not particularly excited about that one for now, but you can hear it in the second video.
> 
> ...



I remember I almost bought a Rand-o-Matic MANY times back in the day, and remember staring at it in the Musicians Friend catalog. Maybe I should have, lol.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 9, 2020)

Shask said:


> I remember I almost bought a Rand-o-Matic MANY times back in the day, and remember staring at it in the Musicians Friend catalog. Maybe I should have, lol.


Did you check Reverb?

They’re worth about $2,000 now.


----------



## Shask (Jan 9, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Did you check Reverb?
> 
> They’re worth about $2,000 now.


That is crazy. I think they were $179 back then. Maybe that was on sale, maybe $229? Somewhere in there. Seemed like a good deal compared to buying separate Chorus, Flanger, and Phaser pedals.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 9, 2020)

*bursts through the door*

Guys!! *wheeze* Guys!! *wheeze*

*gulp* *wheeze*

Holy shit...I might be going to NAMM.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

Neural DSP floor modeler will be a serious contender, at least I know what to buy this year. And I would be proud to use a finnish based product, which rarely happens.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 9, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Neural DSP floor modeler will be a serious contender, at least I know what to buy this year. And I would be proud to use a finnish based product, which rarely happens.



This announced or rumors for now?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 9, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda curious to see the future of both brands now.



The post did say that James was going to be the head "analog design" guy, so perhaps there could be an improved version of the 5150 III pedal in the works. Perhaps even make it multichannel like the Ceres.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> This announced or rumors for now?



Today it's rumors, but tomorrow should be some kind of announcement.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B7G7F1LnoUI/


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 9, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> *bursts through the door*
> 
> Guys!! *wheeze* Guys!! *wheeze*
> 
> ...


I didn’t ask my source for a guest badge in time. Missed the deadline by two days, and I’m bummed about it.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 9, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Today it's rumors, but tomorrow should be some kind of announcement.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7G7F1LnoUI/


Yup, tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2020)

Engl's new toy.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> *bursts through the door*
> 
> Guys!! *wheeze* Guys!! *wheeze*
> 
> ...



Nice! Who are you going with (company)? I’d like to go some year. Though, I just got back from CES and have the flu now, so I’m laying low on the large-groups-of-people thing. Wash your hands and get plenty of rest so you don’t get NAMMthrax! 
(And  to your post. Loved the screenplay visual!)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Engl's new toy.






Gentlemen.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 76496
> 
> 
> Gentlemen.


Fireball 25 possibly?


----------



## narad (Jan 13, 2020)

Rumor is they're putting out new cabs as well. Not sure what to expect there really, unless it's just different speaker combinations. They just put out a cab IR loader as well.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 13, 2020)

Fireball doesn't have a Gain Boost and doesn't need it. Retro/Invader/Artist Edition lunchbox, I think.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I just got back from CES and have the flu now, so I’m laying low on the large-groups-of-people thing. Wash your hands and get plenty of rest so you don’t get NAMMthrax!
> (And  to your post. Loved the screenplay visual!)



Ha! Indeed. I've got fairly Ok "convention game", due to my work.  A lot fewer people with tattoos at furniture shows, though, (except maybe Salone in Milan..).

And it's official! Registration complete, and hotel (jesus...stupid expensive) booked. 

I'll have to miss the first day (Thursday), though. I'll just be there Friday and part of Saturday...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Backsnack (Jan 13, 2020)

Just adding this into the mix of "things that may not need their own thread."

https://reverb.com/news/source-audio-unveils-the-eq2-programmable-equalizer-namm-2020

Source Audio is releasing their EQ2 pedal. More presets avaialble now, improved display. Combined parametric/graphic operation. Stereo ins & outs and the ability to have two different presets for either output, much like the Boss EQ200.

If this comes in at a lower price point than the EQ200 and appears to be much smaller in size, Boss may need to sweat a bit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>




Looks like a step down/avr transformer. But I'm glad more companies are doing little tube power amps now. Even Ceriatone has a nice looking one.


----------



## vilk (Jan 13, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Boss may need to sweat a bit.



Ehh... not so sure about that. My bandmate just had a different EQ pedal that was essentially the exact same thing as that Source Audio... (maybe it was source audio? But I could swear it was silver colored...) and while he liked the sounds, he said it was super duper annoying to fiddle with an eq where you have to adjust each slider one at a time with a knob, and he ended up selling it and replacing with an EQ200. He's got a pretty large pedalboard though so I doubt he's worried about space. But those new boss 200 pedals are really not as big as you'd think, if the switches were any closer together you'd need to wear your pointy cowboy boots to stomp with any degree of accuracy.


----------



## narad (Jan 13, 2020)

https://www.musicradar.com/news/nam...s-could-be-the-synth-reissue-to-rule-them-all






Daaammmmn


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 13, 2020)

vilk said:


> Ehh... not so sure about that. My bandmate just had a different EQ pedal that was essentially the exact same thing as that Source Audio... (maybe it was source audio? But I could swear it was silver colored...) and while he liked the sounds, he said it was super duper annoying to fiddle with an eq where you have to adjust each slider one at a time with a knob, and he ended up selling it and replacing with an EQ200. He's got a pretty large pedalboard though so I doubt he's worried about space. But those new boss 200 pedals are really not as big as you'd think, if the switches were any closer together you'd need to wear your pointy cowboy boots to stomp with any degree of accuracy.


The original SA EQ pedal was gray in color, and it was released about 10 years ago. This one has come a long way.

It has full Neuro Editor functionality, so you can program it with your phone or desktop.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 13, 2020)

narad said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/nam...s-could-be-the-synth-reissue-to-rule-them-all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the synth heads are gonna go nuts for that.

For the low price of $4,000, yikes. The more I look at synth hardware the more it feels like playing guitar has a lot more bang for the buck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



I don't need a power amp but dayummm that sounded pretty good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

That video makes me want a Ceres even more. Fucking tight as shit.






Also whoever said Fireball lunchbox amp...






Might be right. 

The amp with the toggle switches is most likely a new full-sized amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Fireball 25 possibly?



Come get your prize.


----------



## Asdef (Jan 13, 2020)

Hmm, I thought everybody knew it months before...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

Asdef said:


> Hmm, I thought everybody knew it months before...?




I stopped following all these youtube influencers awhile back so I had no clue.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I stopped following all these youtube influencers awhile back so I had no clue.



But how are you going to find the new revolutionary, game changing piece of gear every few weeks?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

OliOliver said:


> But how are you going to find the new revolutionary, game changing piece of gear every few weeks?



Eventually find them on the used market for super cheap when they fall out of fashion?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That video makes me want a Ceres even more. Fucking tight as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd wait on the Ceres and see what exactly what the deal is with that Engl pedal. As for the amp, they seem to have taken a cue from Revv and made a small amp that has ir loading capabilities for either direct recording or going straight to a mixing board.


----------



## Soya (Jan 13, 2020)

I read something that Framus is releasing an affordable version of the stormbender at Namm, I'm pretty interested in that since since I think it looks fantastic but the full sig is cartoonishly expensive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

Soya said:


> I read something that Framus is releasing an affordable version of the stormbender at Namm, I'm pretty interested in that since since I think it looks fantastic but the full sig is cartoonishly expensive.






'

https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/devin-townsend-framus-d-series-stormbender-namm-2020/

At €1,449, it's not... cartoonishly expensive, but still not cheap.


----------



## Soya (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah bit steep for Chinese made, but I suspect it would be similar to Korean Schecters these days.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 13, 2020)

Dammit, I was hoping for the cheap one with an Evertune.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 14, 2020)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dammit, I was hoping for the cheap one with an Evertune.


Get a Solar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> I'd wait on the Ceres and see what exactly what the deal is with that Engl pedal. As for the amp, they seem to have taken a cue from Revv and made a small amp that has ir loading capabilities for either direct recording or going straight to a mixing board.






Looks like it'll be a distortion pedal.

Although if it's like the AMT pedals where it can act like both, I'm definitely gonna check it out.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll be at NAMM for the first time, pretty excited to see everything.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 14, 2020)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I'll be at NAMM for the first time, pretty excited to see everything.



Please bring back a complete report with photos included... 

... for those of us who live on the other side of the blue sphere...


----------



## narad (Jan 14, 2020)

Fortin's first release, no surprises here:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

narad said:


> Fortin's first release, no surprises here:



Neat. I actually like that more than the orange-colored Plexi.

I think he has another amp or two to announce as well.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow that is way way way uglier than I was expecting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Wow that is way way way uglier than I was expecting



Can't please everyone. 

Also the Sterling JP150 series is getting a revamp. Eboner board, DiMarzio pickups, and stainless steel frets.











And a pickguard-less Ray34.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 14, 2020)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I'll be at NAMM for the first time, pretty excited to see everything.


Same here!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 14, 2020)

MXR recently announced they've brought on Paul Cochrane to their design team. They will be releasing a mini-sized Timmy overdrive this year for $129, which is way less than a refular used Timmy has been going for lately. So yeah, that may be worth me picking up since I've been curious about that circuit for a while and I like the Axe FX model of it


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eventually find them on the used market for super cheap when they fall out of fashion?



Thanks to this trend got 2 Panama Guitar Cabs for cheap. Still regret selling one of them but i gotta move across state.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> Thanks to this trend got 2 Panama Guitar Cabs for cheap. Still regret selling one of them but i gotta move across state.



I actually wanted to check those out for a bit.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eventually find them on the used market for super cheap when they fall out of fashion?


I’m still waiting to grab a used Amp1 Iridium unless one of these fancy new “game changers” influences me otherwise.

Hell if I can save a couple hundred bucks that wouldn’t be bad.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 14, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> Thanks to this trend got 2 Panama Guitar Cabs for cheap. Still regret selling one of them but i gotta move across state.


Same company as the amps? There’s a YouTube who uses one for his videos and I think it sounds pretty excellent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> I’m still waiting to grab a used Amp1 Iridium unless one of these fancy new “game changers” influences me otherwise.
> 
> Hell if I can save a couple hundred bucks that wouldn’t be bad.



The Amp1 seems to be an exception. Although it was designed by someone who had DECADES of amp building experience, both with tube amps and SS amps.


----------



## narad (Jan 14, 2020)

narad said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/nam...s-could-be-the-synth-reissue-to-rule-them-all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone knows where I can buy this please let me know. Mulled it over for a few days, now it's gone everywhere I can think to look. Haven't found any in Japan yet though (weird)


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Amp1 seems to be an exception. Although it was designed by someone who had DECADES of amp building experience, both with tube amps and SS amps.


Yeah the Mercury Editions haven’t lost much value. I see the old silver non-ME’s going for ~$500.

I suppose if I bought one new and sold it down the line it would probably retain most of its value.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually wanted to check those out for a bit.


 I got two of those oversized 1x12 cab with WGS Veteran 30. Sounds great and it didn't cost me an arm or a leg.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 14, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> I got two of those oversized 1x12 cab with WGS Veteran 30. Sounds great and it didn't cost me an arm or a leg.


I have the same cab I think, with the built in "attentuator"? 

I only paid $100 cuz the dude needed the space and love it. The convertible open back is sweet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

New Friedman loudness.

From what I can tell; New Dirty Shirley, the new Steve Stevens* amp, and a Jake E Lee sig.


----------



## narad (Jan 14, 2020)

Eh, I was hoping he'd release whatever this is:


----------



## narad (Jan 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New Friedman loudness.
> 
> From what I can tell; New Dirty Shirley, the new Phil X amp, and a Jake E Lee sig.



Isn't that the Steve Steven's ray gun logo though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2020)

narad said:


> Isn't that the Steve Steven's ray gun logo though?


Whoops, that's what I meantt.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah the two on the right are the new Steve Stevens and Jake E Lee amps.


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2020)

I want my tour gear to sell so I can pay off my credit card.

But now I also just want to bring the cab and guitar in to our national chain and leave with a PRS SE HBII in charcoal. *sigh*


----------



## op1e (Jan 14, 2020)

Is Randall even showing up this year? All they have left is RG's and Diavlos on gear sights anymore.


----------



## narad (Jan 15, 2020)

Slightly souped up version of the Katana mkII coming for $600:

https://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2020-meet-boss-new-flagship-amp-the-katana-artist-mkii


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 15, 2020)

op1e said:


> Is Randall even showing up this year? All they have left is RG's and Diavlos on gear sights anymore.



I dunno, it seems like Randall has pretty much given up as of late. The last 'big' release they had was the Satan and that was a number of years ago. It's kind of funny you mentioned Randall because just today there was a guy at my work who was looking to buy a used RG100 G3+ but even after a few hours after he saw the ad, it had already been sold.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> I dunno, it seems like Randall has pretty much given up as of late. The last 'big' release they had was the Satan and that was a number of years ago. It's kind of funny you mentioned Randall because just today there was a guy at my work who was looking to buy a used RG100 G3+ but even after a few hours after he saw the ad, it had already been sold.



Every since JAM, the owner of the owner of Randall Amps, US Music Corp, was purchased by the even larger DCC PLC funding has been non-existant. 

I'm sure they don't even know they own a legacy guitar amp company in day to day operations. 

Same as what happened to Digitech under Samsung.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 15, 2020)

Apparently a product designer for L6 hinted at two new “boxes”, one of which won’t have an online manual till it’s released because it has instructions to use it with another “box” they’re not announcing yet. Curious...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm thinking...a break-out box for the Stomp to add a couple more footswitches, and then either some sort of Line6 Expression Pedal or a daisy-chained footswitch?

Or, perhaps some way to connect a receiver of some sort to it, so then you can control the unit from an app, wirelessly.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 15, 2020)

oh lawd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/is...4rBm3BCh41NgaPvMiajseOgv4YbextkK3u3wiIaLUIhOI


----------



## thrashinbatman (Jan 15, 2020)

The Apex has pretty much been the only thing to come out of NAMM this year that has piqued my interest. I'm really not an OD aficionado (my strategy has always been "plug in a TS9 and shut up"), but releasing The Best TS9 is interesting enough to make me want to try it. Especially since they didn't put any bells and whistles on it. If your OD has more than three controls I don't want it.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 15, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I'm thinking...a break-out box for the Stomp to add a couple more footswitches, and then either some sort of Line6 Expression Pedal or a daisy-chained footswitch?
> 
> Or, perhaps some way to connect a receiver of some sort to it, so then you can control the unit from an app, wirelessly.


 A wireless receiver for editing would be cool, but then they’d need an app, too. The way Helix works right now the Editor is just an interface for the hardware, so you can even view patches or rearrange presets without the hardware connected. I’m personally hoping for some advanced wireless (maybe WiFi?) or a stripped-back power cab that doesn’t cost a stupid amount of money.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New Friedman loudness.
> 
> From what I can tell; New Dirty Shirley, the new Steve Stevens* amp, and a Jake E Lee sig.


The new Dirty Shirley is called the Twin Sister.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/is...4rBm3BCh41NgaPvMiajseOgv4YbextkK3u3wiIaLUIhOI


A totally worthwhile purchase for people on this forum who are mostly using it as a low cut filter for chugging.


----------



## narad (Jan 15, 2020)

StevenC said:


> The new Dirty Shirley is called the Twin Sister.



I guess that's the least trashy of the Friedman original names.


----------



## narad (Jan 15, 2020)

Whelp, there's the Sigil. Looks smaller than I expected. Guess it won't be long now before we find out what it is / if it's an Ola sig:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

IIRC aren't Fortin heads just... really huge?  It actually looks pretty big for a lunchbox head.

Interesting to see that Mike's getting into the cab game now. I mean, it's a given, but this the first time I saw him make cabs. 

Although given he seems to outsource a lot of his builds now, it makes sense.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 15, 2020)

This is getting money from me at some point this year. The only problem is Nord putting out the Wave 2 and Roland with the Jupiter X/XM.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 15, 2020)

narad said:


> Whelp, there's the Sigil. Looks smaller than I expected. Guess it won't be long now before we find out what it is / if it's an Ola sig:



What kind of modded Marshall is that Evil Pumpkin supposed to be?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> What kind of modded Marshall is that Evil Pumpkin supposed to be?



https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/fortin-sigil.339739/page-4#post-5087362

"It's a one-off based on Fortin's Hulk mod and pretty much nobody knows what that is at this point because there were so few Hulks done."


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/fortin-sigil.339739/page-4#post-5087362
> 
> "It's a one-off based on Fortin's Hulk mod and pretty much nobody knows what that is at this point because there were so few Hulks done."



Ah. Probably sounds like a fatter Cali.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 15, 2020)

Jason Frankhouser who demos all the Fortin stuff has had an evil pumpkin for like 10 years. Don't we all know what it sounds like by now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

rokket2005 said:


> Jason Frankhouser who demos all the Fortin stuff has had an evil pumpkin for like 10 years. Don't we all know what it sounds like by now?



I think they mean spec-wise.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 15, 2020)

Close up of the Sigil


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2020)

Teeny version of the old Bones?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 15, 2020)

OliOliver said:


> Things I wanna see and will immediately go into debt for:
> 
> *EVH 5150IIIS 50w*



Happy new debt day!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

OMG, Korg is reissuing the Keytar. Do we really want to return to the 1980s this badly?


----------



## Boofchuck (Jan 16, 2020)

StevenC said:


> View attachment 76581
> View attachment 76582
> 
> 
> Finally!


Oh damn I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

StevenC said:


> View attachment 76581
> View attachment 76582
> 
> 
> Finally!


Got a link with any more details about this?


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

Walrus Audio dropped a new delay pedal:



https://www.walrusaudio.com/products/mako-series-d1-high-fidelity-stereo-delay

The first in the Mako series, the D1 is a powerful multi-function delay with five, studio grade, high-fidelity, custom tuned programs. The programs are Digital, Mod, Vintage, Dual and Reverse. Each can be tuned and tweaked with modulation, tone, age, and subdivisions. The attack knob adds another dynamic to each program, opening up a new world for creating soundscapes. The D1 boasts stereo in and out, midi control and on-board presets. A workhorse of a delay that is just as ready for the road as it is the studio.

Each program can be fully customized to your taste and playing style with the Tweak knob. Flip the toggle switch to Mod to bring in a tasteful modulation to your delay trails. Tone will brighten or darken your delay trails. Age will add some grit and wear reminiscent of vintage delay units. Subdivisions can be easily changed between quarter, eighth and dotted eighth.

The Attack knob will soften the attack of the echoes. Dreamy and ethereal soundscapes can be created with higher repeat and attack settings.



Opinion: definitely seeing Chase Bliss design cues with the knob layout and switches. Otherwise, sounds pretty nice!


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Close up of the Sigil


Kind of boring-looking but I'm sure it sounds fantastic.


----------



## migstopheles (Jan 16, 2020)

Orange Terror Stamp





Looks like a micro terror just in pedal format, could be very cool

https://orangeamps.com/terror-stamp/

Edit: oh shit it's only £150, that's super interesting


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2020)

migstopheles said:


> Orange Terror Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"We announced the Bass Butler and Little Bass Thing the other week. However, we have one more thing... check back in a few hours."

If that's the last thing, super disappointed with Orange this year. They discontinued the Dual Dark so where's the replacement?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Got a link with any more details about this?


There's a thread on Rig Talk with most of the details, but the gist is:

100W
8 channels (4 really)
Built in effects (comp, gate, chorus, delay, flange, phase, eq, trem, reverb) from DSP
Effects can be placed pre or post preamp
3 programmable loops, including before the preamp
IR loader
99 presets
MIDI
Headphone out
Bluetooth
Also there's a 20W 6V6 powered 2 channel VH Mini top be announced, with IR and reactive load.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

One of the new Engl things was a new Ironball head.


----------



## deigo (Jan 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One of the new Engl things was a new Ironball head.


https://www.engl-amps.com/ironball-e606se#content


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> OMG, Korg is reissuing the Keytar. Do we really want to return to the 1980s this badly?



I saw Jordan playing a Keytar when seeing Dream Theater a few months ago, so they are alive somewhere! lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> OMG, Korg is reissuing the Keytar. Do we really want to return to the 1980s this badly?




Fuck yeah baby.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jan 16, 2020)

migstopheles said:


> Orange Terror Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that looks cool. Hopefully they'll have a Dark Stamp version soon.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 16, 2020)

Brown stamp ftw


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 16, 2020)

Shask said:


> I saw Jordan playing a Keytar when seeing Dream Theater a few months ago, so they are alive somewhere! lol


Jordan is one of those people who’s a living embodiment of the eighties, so it makes sense for him.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 16, 2020)

Another set of DiMarzio Steve Vai pickups... good for him, but do we really need these


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 16, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Happy new debt day!



What???? I've clearly missed something

EDIT: Who needs money anyway?


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> Another set of DiMarzio Steve Vai pickups... good for him, but do we really need these


Aren't Vai pickups like half their lineup now? lol

EDIT: With Petrucci pickups making up the other half.


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Definitively seems like full-color touch screens are the in-thing this year at NAMM.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2020)

StevenC said:


> There's a thread on Rig Talk with most of the details, but the gist is:
> 
> 100W
> 8 channels (4 really)
> ...



Holy shiiii...I think Im gonna be poor when this comes out. So, VH4 sounds plus digital effects? Whoa.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Holy shiiii...I think Im gonna be poor when this comes out. So, VH4 sounds plus digital effects? Whoa.


Pretty sure they have all of the current amps in there, not just the VH4...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2020)

Ha. It's gonna be $6900 if it has a Herbert and a VH inside. lol


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 16, 2020)

Shask said:


> Aren't Vai pickups like half their lineup now? lol
> 
> EDIT: With Petrucci pickups making up the other half.



That too, new Joe Duplantier bridge pickup should be interesting for those who want lower output pickups.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Jan 16, 2020)

I hope, you're really, really tied to the idea of using a Diezel if you get that thing.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Pretty sure they have all of the current amps in there, not just the VH4...


It's got the Herbert mid cut and between the shape options and compressor, supposedly you're able to cover anything a Diezel has ever done. But it doesn't have, for example, all 4 VH4 channels plus all 4 Hagen channels and all 3.5 Herbert channels. It's got 4 channels, bright switch for channels 1 and 2, and 3 shape options for each of channel 3 and 4.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2020)

StevenC said:


> It's got the Herbert mid cut and between the shape options and compressor, supposedly you're able to cover anything a Diezel has ever done. But it doesn't have, for example, all 4 VH4 channels plus all 4 Hagen channels and all 3.5 Herbert channels. It's got 4 channels, bright switch for channels 1 and 2, and 3 shape options for each of channel 3 and 4.


Is the 1 watt master volume pull switch true?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2020)

StevenC said:


> It's got the Herbert mid cut and between the shape options and compressor, supposedly you're able to cover anything a Diezel has ever done. But it doesn't have, for example, all 4 VH4 channels plus all 4 Hagen channels and all 3.5 Herbert channels. It's got 4 channels, bright switch for channels 1 and 2, and 3 shape options for each of channel 3 and 4.


Well I didn't specifically mean every channel from every amp, I was just under the impression that it has aspects of all of the amps?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Is the 1 watt master volume pull switch true?


I was definitely told last year that it can do 1 Watt, but I can't find any source for that anywhere. Thought it might have had a reactive load too, but can't find that.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> That too, new Joe Duplantier bridge pickup should be interesting for those who want lower output pickups.



I feel like I could watch that over and over again..haha


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 16, 2020)

Man I really thought nothing from Namm would entice me, but they’re doing a small run of that blue Jackson Misha custom. I don’t typically like sig models or relics; but damn that’s a sexy guitar


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> That too, new Joe Duplantier bridge pickup should be interesting for those who want lower output pickups.



Damn, he is making me want to buy some low output pickups 

I think the lowest I have installed on a guitar is the Duncan Custom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

Damn, the Engl pedal is just a Powerball distortion pedal. Wish it was at least a Fireball preamp pedal.

EDIT: Neveermind it's actually a preamp pedal too. But I'm finding clips, and it doesn't sound too hot IMO.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> Man I really thought nothing from Namm would entice me, but they’re doing a small run of that blue Jackson Misha custom. I don’t typically like sig models or relics; but damn that’s a sexy guitar



Jesus would that guy shut the fuck up and let Misha talk!?


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 16, 2020)

Heads up.

Orange released a new pedal amp called the Terror Stamp.

edit: oops someone beat me to it.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 16, 2020)

Bentaycanada said:


> Now that looks cool. Hopefully they'll have a Dark Stamp version soon.



now this ^^^ would make me very happy. Hopefully it would have a serial effects loop.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks like the Fortin Sigil is a 20w 2 channel 6v6 amp thats $1250 usd.

https://www.fortinamps.com/product/sigil/


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww... Adorable


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 16, 2020)

Man, that Diezel VHX has my GAS working again. Ugh.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2020)

I wonder what the price is for the VH-Mini...I feel like I'm gonna need that one!!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2020)

where is the SLO-30? is Soldano there at all?


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 16, 2020)

sakeido said:


> where is the SLO-30? is Soldano there at all?



Seriously, I’ve been waiting patiently. Not for the 30 but to see if the Avenger is rereleased or something similar, single channel SLO.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2020)

sakeido said:


> where is the SLO-30? is Soldano there at all?



You mean this little guy? It's going to be $2499 so let the bitching commence


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

technomancer said:


> You mean this little guy? It's going to be $2499 so let the bitching commence
> 
> View attachment 76614



Everyone: Mike Fortin's new lunchbox amp is going to be way too expensive.

Soldano: Hold my beer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

Well this came out of nowhere.  Black Cat Paw.

60 Watts per side, Tube Pre-amp, 16 selectable preset IR’s, Stereo FX loop, and more. @ Anaheim Convention Center - Hall D


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Everyone: Mike Fortin's new lunchbox amp is going to be way too expensive.
> 
> Soldano: Hold my beer



Soldano tax has always been steep, especially on the real deal SLOs. The SLO 100 was $5k new like 10 years ago.

$2,500 is a little higher than I expected but not an instant disqualification. My decision only gets a bit harder if they're also bringing back the Hot Rods..

edit: also isn't MSRP usually way higher than street?


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2020)

technomancer said:


> You mean this little guy? It's going to be $2499 so let the bitching commence
> 
> View attachment 76614



Who would bitch? Seems like a great price for SLO tone? And wasn't the HR-25 the same?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2020)

narad said:


> Who would bitch? Seems like a great price for SLO tone? And wasn't the HR-25 the same?



I think the HR25 was $2200... as for who would bitch this is SS.org 

I am looking forward to seeing / hearing the new amps and am liking this look quite a bit


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 16, 2020)

What the hell!? Keep the screens off the tubes.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2020)

And one more of the "star fall" 30w


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

Is the Starfall a new amp? Or just a name for the aesthetics?


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 16, 2020)

Earthquaker Afterneath v3 announced.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m glad they finally put a switch on the front for overdrive instead of requiring the foot switch.


----------



## Soya (Jan 16, 2020)

Man that mini Diezel looks right up my alley, out of my price range unfortunately.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is the Starfall a new amp? Or just a name for the aesthetics?



It's the SLO30, the star fall thing was just the caption Soldano had on one of the facebook photos so I assume what they are calling that aesthetic setup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

Jake E Lee Friedman


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 16, 2020)

Soya said:


> Man that mini Diezel looks right up my alley, out of my price range unfortunately.



What’s the price? Haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, the Engl pedal is just a Powerball distortion pedal. Wish it was at least a Fireball preamp pedal.
> 
> EDIT: Neveermind it's actually a preamp pedal too. But I'm finding clips, and it doesn't sound too hot IMO.




I found a clip of it and I agree that it didn't exactly blow me away either.



That being said, Engl had a few distortion pedals come out a few years ago and if memory serves, the demos I heard of those weren't that great either. Perhaps they should just stick to amps, kinda like Marshall did after they put out that line of silver ones they did years ago and haven't made a single pedal since then.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok could someone explain to me why the hell the EVH guitars are now available in 80s neon colors but Charvels aren't


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 16, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Ok could someone explain to me why the hell the EVH guitars are now available in 80s neon colors but Charvels aren't


FMIC is trolling us. At least Jackson is still bringing the 80s back with the crackles


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Ok could someone explain to me why the hell the EVH guitars are now available in 80s neon colors but Charvels aren't



I have noticed Charvel has been shifting focus in recent years. From being a nostalgic '80s brand to a more modern boutique jazz fusion shredder niche. I guess Guthrie planted the seeds.


----------



## Soya (Jan 16, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> What’s the price? Haven’t seen it yet.


It's a Diezel, actual dollar amount is irrelevant to me


----------



## StevenC (Jan 16, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> What’s the price? Haven’t seen it yet.


Some


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2020)

Gonna check out the clip for the v3 afterneath. Didnt know about v2 haha.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 16, 2020)

Soya said:


> It's a Diezel, actual dollar amount is irrelevant to me



Yeah they’re typically AFUCKINGLOT and I’m guessing this will be crazy. Which is probably a good thing because ACRAZYFUCKINGLOT will be a nice little remedy for my GAS.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 17, 2020)

The Fortin Sigil was announced at $1250 MSRP. I'm guessing it's made overseas, no way in hell could that be made by hand for that price.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 17, 2020)

FM3 in the wild.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 17, 2020)

I typically dont like these newer ibanezezez that have the weird double colored bevels but the matte black with natural wood looks classy af!!
Glad it only comes in 7 so i dont have to spend money i dont have!!
Was REEEEALLY hoping for an 8 string version of the RGD71ALMS-BAM.
Seems like ibanez is done with 8 strings, so sad 
Id grab the 7 while its still available


if i knew there was no hope that an 8 would release.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 17, 2020)

god damn this guitar is so much friggin value. It's like they made it just for me.

999. Fishman fluence open core classics. Trem. 24 Frets. Tele Shape. 
Me 10 years ago would have bought ftfy.

now? eh. maybe.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2020)

So the VH Mini isn't exactly a small amp, but it's a real Diezel instead. Here's a picture for scale, and it's about as deep as the VH4, too.



Price on VHX is $4990 and European price is yet to be finalized.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 17, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Price on VHX is $4990.



Thanks Steven! GAS cured! Guess this round of Reverb sales will still go towards the guitar I’ve been lusting after for years.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2020)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thanks Steven! GAS cured! Guess this round of Reverb sales will still go towards the guitar I’ve been lusting after for years.


To be fair, it's not a bad price, only $600 over the regular one.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 17, 2020)

StevenC said:


> So the VH Mini isn't exactly a small amp, but it's a real Diezel instead. Here's a picture for scale, and it's about as deep as the VH4, too.
> View attachment 76636
> 
> 
> Price on VHX is $4990 and European price is yet to be finalized.


I'm gonna guess around $1999-2199 for the VH-Mini


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I'm gonna guess around $1999-2199 for the VH-Mini


If it's less than a Big Max, I might go for one.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 17, 2020)

I get why he stayed independent for most of his career, but I'm so glad Mike has opted to team up with Boutique. Just the extra resources for features and way more production/distribution available is wild. Cool to bring a classic a little further into the modern age but keeping the spirit the same.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 17, 2020)

Julia v2 Now with top mounted input/output jacks but otherwise basically the same. 
The V1 dropped in price to $169


----------



## Jeff (Jan 17, 2020)

deigo said:


> https://www.engl-amps.com/ironball-e606se#content



I love to see these companies pushing tube amp tech with the digital stuff embedded. I still prefer separate units personally, but for heavier giggers, it'd be awesome.



technomancer said:


> You mean this little guy? It's going to be $2499 so let the bitching commence
> 
> View attachment 76614



I think that was expected, no? I mean, the HR25 was in that ballpark, and this is supposedly very similar.

Man, that baby Diezel looks KILLER! So does the Fortin.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh, there's new versions of the Bogner/Neve pedals with new enclosures and a revised transformer.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 17, 2020)

sakeido said:


>




Wow. That Soldano 2x12 Vertical looks good!



Gmork said:


> I typically dont like these newer ibanezezez that have the weird double colored bevels but the matte black with natural wood looks classy af!!
> Glad it only comes in 7 so i dont have to spend money i dont have!!
> Was REEEEALLY hoping for an 8 string version of the RGD71ALMS-BAM.
> Seems like ibanez is done with 8 strings, so sad
> ...



And that matte black RGD wont have shiny spots when you rub against it after hours of playing. The richlite top is not just satin or matte paint.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2020)

$200 extra for the fancy finishes... the "starfall" look is just unreal but not sure if it's worth that much extra.

SLO-30 sounds more vintage than the 100. hmm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

New line of Spector Euros based on the Kramera-era '80s Spectors.






https://www.spectorbass.com/product...HqK2Uon9Jj0rw_3kZLw-uHV2BrL_vT8F7PN-gW43Hm-1Q

Vola Michael Keene signature model. So glad he's going back to the Alien green look. Wasn't a fan of his Jacksons.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2020)

sakeido said:


> $200 extra for the fancy finishes... the "starfall" look is just unreal but not sure if it's worth that much extra.
> 
> SLO-30 sounds more vintage than the 100. hmm



Lower voltage in the power section does soften things up a bit, it's just how low power using big bottle tubes works.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2020)

I kind of like those Keene's, who is he with now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

technomancer said:


> I kind of like those Keene's, who is he with now?



Vola Guitars. I think he finally found out the blinged-the-fuck-out look doesn't work.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 17, 2020)

They look pretty neato.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Lower voltage in the power section does soften things up a bit, it's just how low power using big bottle tubes works.



vintage ain't bad, could probably sharpen it up with a boost pedal like that new Maxon 808

it just makes me think "50 watt EL34 5153" and man what a let down. First tube amp I've bought brand new in like 7 years and I was over it in six months.

hopefully the big Canadian retailer picks up Soldano because then I could try one out and not be trapped if I don't like it. grabbing one of those cheap Jet City 25 watters to compare to see if the Soldano is worth $3,000 cad more would be a fun A-B


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fender is killing it...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 17, 2020)

sakeido said:


> vintage ain't bad, could probably sharpen it up with a boost pedal like that new Maxon 808
> 
> it just makes me think "50 watt EL34 5153" and man what a let down. First tube amp I've bought brand new in like 7 years and I was over it in six months.
> 
> hopefully the big Canadian retailer picks up Soldano because then I could try one out and not be trapped if I don't like it. grabbing one of those cheap Jet City 25 watters to compare to see if the Soldano is worth $3,000 cad more would be a fun A-B



I had the slo100, the avenger hr100, the jca50h, and the jca25 all around the same time.

The jet city's are really good and they get close to the avenger. But the slo100 is very different sounding on both channels.

Man what happened to jet city. They were the first wave of cheap tube amps and they haven't done anything new in years.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> I had the slo100, the avenger hr100, the jca50h, and the jca25 all around the same time.
> 
> The jet city's are really good and they get close to the avenger. But the slo100 is very different sounding on both channels.
> 
> Man what happened to jet city. They were the first wave of cheap tube amps and they haven't done anything new in years.



I think Soldano left and took his designs with them. Their website doesn't even work anymore.. WTF?

imo Blackstar picked up where they left off. They have stepped it up huge in the last few years, the mkII line of the club amps are outrageously good for the money and in the grand scheme of things are great amps that deserve consideration in almost any kind of backline


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 17, 2020)

sakeido said:


> I think Soldano left and took his designs with them. Their website doesn't even work anymore.. WTF?
> 
> imo Blackstar picked up where they left off. They have stepped it up huge in the last few years, the mkII line of the club amps are outrageously good for the money and in the grand scheme of things are great amps that deserve consideration in almost any kind of backline



I'll never respect backstar but they've put out some decent stuff. 

But also prices pretty fall across the board when every body got into the cheap tube amp game. 

I mean a 5153 is only 999 for the 50 was version. When I started buying stuff the cheapest amp you could get was like a used peavey 6505. Everything else was crappy 5 Watters.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 17, 2020)

Vegetta said:


> Julia v2 Now with top mounted input/output jacks but otherwise basically the same.
> The V1 dropped in price to $169



The Julia is my favourite chorus by miles. I fucking love it. Buy it!


----------



## op1e (Jan 17, 2020)

JCA is still offering stuff direct as far as I know and the prices are great. I wanna snag a 100LTD for sure this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/na...qf0axG-MbKo7fCP6jMvyLtWU73xo-H3Ov9kaNOHD4sYHs

Jerry Cantrell now officially a Gibson artist. Guessing he's gonna use Gibsons full time.

I'm going to assume the first signature model will be based on the Degradation Trip LPC.


----------



## Shask (Jan 17, 2020)

op1e said:


> JCA is still offering stuff direct as far as I know and the prices are great. I wanna snag a 100LTD for sure this year.


I just got a JCA100HDM last year. I have a whole list of mods I am wanting to do once I get some time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

More Slinky string gauges.






The 10 - 62 7-string and 10 - 54 set look enticing. I've been using 10 - 52 in drop B/Bb and 10 - 59 in G, so I needed a bit more tension. Hopefully these help with that.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2020)

Absolutely hate the EB Slinky strings, things never lasted longer than a week for me if I play daily.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Absolutely hate the EB Slinky strings, things never lasted longer than a week for me if I play daily.



I just got some of the new 10 - 48 ones for my Superhawk. Still waiting on a verdict.  I wish D'addario did more string gauges outside of their NYXL line.


----------



## Soya (Jan 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> More Slinky string gauges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on board with the 10-54 for drop c on a 25.5 scale, otherwise not much that entices me. I'd like a skinny top/heavy bottom 7 string set that has 9's,but ohhh well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

Shot of someone at the PRS Booth


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 17, 2020)

I need someone to make like a 10-40 set for my 25.5-26.5 guitars.


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anyone know what cabs Fortin uses? Who makes them?


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> I need someone to make like a 10-40 set for my 25.5-26.5 guitars.



Doesnt d'addario do 10-42?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 18, 2020)

Orange won NAMM.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 18, 2020)

Neural DSP came out with a floorboard unit as well. Wes Hauch was singing it’s praises on Instagram


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 18, 2020)

In an effort to literally confuse the ever loving hell out of ANYONE who is even remotely considering buying one of their processors, Mooer is apparently unleashing the...

GE300 LITE

https://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2020-video-mooers-slimmed-down-ge300-the-lite-revealed

So, to recap: Within the last year or two they've released the GE150, 200, 250, 300 and now the 300 "Lite". Not to mention the Preamp Live and all of the micro pedals (which begs the question if there will be more on the way). Gotta say, they are NOT holding back... lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

Synergy Fryette modules... 
...with built in GEQs


----------



## dongh1217 (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Synergy Fryette modules...
> ...with built in GEQs
> 
> View attachment 76713


can't wait for proper demo showing up


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 18, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> In an effort to literally confuse the ever loving hell out of ANYONE who is even remotely considering buying one of their processors, Mooer is apparently unleashing the...
> 
> GE300 LITE
> 
> ...


Pretty easy to crank out hardware when you let someone else do the hard work on the software end, lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Synergy Fryette modules...
> ...with built in GEQs
> 
> View attachment 76713


bout fuckin time.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Synergy Fryette modules...
> ...with built in GEQs
> 
> View attachment 76713


Between these and the Vai module, I could see me with a SYN-2 this year. Or a pair of SYN-2s and also the Diezel module.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 18, 2020)

These Synergy pres and amp system are the single amplifier solution that gets my attention, but only that...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 18, 2020)

I think this is such a cool concept, as long as you don’t expect the Synergy stuff to sound exactly like the amp name on the module. I’d probably be disappointed in the tone if I expected the Savage or VH4 to sound like the original. Thinking about it simply as an amp with a similar preamp circuit to [insert amp] makes it pretty appealing, as long as the preamps sound good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

IIRC doesn't the Syn models actually work with the power amp as well to make it a bit closer to the real thing?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 18, 2020)

And in crazy people news, Vik:


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2020)

Man, those Viks are ugly. Way too tubby looking.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 18, 2020)

hmm I thouth Vik said he didn't like headless guitars??


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 18, 2020)

Empryrean said:


> hmm I thouth Vik said he didn't like headless guitars??


Whatever it takes to get those nonrefundable deposits?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Man, those Viks are ugly. Way too tubby looking.



Looks like a fat Skervesen...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 18, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Looks like a fat Skervesen...


And the award for least nice thing ever said goes to... technomancer!


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2020)

I actually like them. Wide guitars are very comfortable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

They look meh and homophobic lying ass can get fucked. 

Syn Deliverance Modules.






Caparison Brocken 5-string


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2020)

From BadCat:

"The Lynx-X. The highest gain amp we’ve ever made. 40 watts, 2 EL-34’s, two channels, clean and crunch mode. From the 60’s to the sound of tomorrow."

I have a Lynx, and it's a pretty good amp that I think a lot of SSO people would like. Class A high-gain. But the EQ is tricky and there's one rotary knob for the clean EQ -- looks like the X fixes that and each channel has B/M/T.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

narad said:


> From BadCat:
> 
> "The Lynx-X. The highest gain amp we’ve ever made. 40 watts, 2 EL-34’s, two channels, clean and crunch mode. From the 60’s to the sound of tomorrow."
> 
> I have a Lynx, and it's a pretty good amp that I think a lot of SSO people would like. Class A high-gain. But the EQ is tricky and there's one rotary knob for the clean EQ -- looks like the X fixes that and each channel has B/M/T.



Steve Wilson and Eric Friedman use(d) BadCat and I dug their tones for high gain.

Spector Ian Hill JP 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2020)

StevenC said:


> And in crazy people news, Vik:


damn shame Vik is a douchebag, I quite like most of his designs, including those.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 18, 2020)

Orianthi’s live thing was pretty rad. I know she was supposed to play with MJ and he died, but I feel bad for her really. She fuckin rips and lost a lot of deserved exposure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2020)

Dino with his sig Ormsby with his new Duncan Machete pickup. Actually sounds really fucking good.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dino with his sig Ormsby with his new Duncan Machete pickup. Actually sounds really fucking good.




How does this man always have the best tone?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dino with his sig Ormsby with his new Duncan Machete pickup. Actually sounds really fucking good.




I wonder what he was playing through...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Good: Mick Mars finally got a sig model

Bad: It's not an official sig model. 

Good: It's from Vintage guitars so it'll probably be really great for the cash


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 19, 2020)

Lots of the IMG links on page 12 are broken.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks like Neural has an Omega amp VST coming out soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Upgraded version of the GED-YYZ. Now pretty much a fully-featured GED-2112 in a pedal. Probably won't feature all the I/O of the 2112, though.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Friend said the line on the first day smelled like weed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dino with his sig Ormsby with his new Duncan Machete pickup. Actually sounds really fucking good.




For those interested, he was plugged into a Kemper.






Old man in the back seems aghast.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Upgraded version of the GED-YYZ. Now pretty much a fully-featured GED-2112 in a pedal. Probably won't feature all the I/O of the 2112, though.



It's like what they did with the VT Bass when they made it into a "DI" version because the initial version was such a massive hit.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For those interested, he was plugged into a Kemper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know he was a big Line 6 guy for a while and I thought I had heard a rumor that he started using an Axe-Fx but it looks like he might have gone with Kemper (assuming it's his own personal rig and not just part of SD's setup for NAMM).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Spinedriver said:


> I know he was a big Line 6 guy for a while and I thought I had heard a rumor that he started using an Axe-Fx but it looks like he might have gone with Kemper (assuming it's his own personal rig and not just part of SD's setup for NAMM).



He's been using a Kemper for years now. He used the POD HD for a couple of years, then dissed the Axe FX... then eventually started using it.  He didn't use it long, because he went straight for the Kemper and that's what he's been using since. I heard he actually used the Axe FX's tone match feature to tonematch his Demanufacture tone, then profiled the Axe FX patch onto his Kemper.  

But IIRC now his main profile is a Mike Fortin-modded JCM based on his old Metalhead mod.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

"DAR at NAMM"


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Jan 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Looks like Neural has an Omega amp VST coming out soon



Neural is basically how I get access to amps I'll never afford a real version of. That's fine by me.


----------



## chopeth85 (Jan 19, 2020)

Has anyone tested new vh mini? Im really curious about people's thoughts...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

OliOliver said:


> Neural is basically how I get access to amps I'll never afford a real version of. That's fine by me.


After hearing the real omega amps live I'm pretty hyped for the VST. They have a super cool growl to them that I've only heard from the pittbull, some Riveras and my Revv.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2020)

Not really new since it technically came out last year, but here's an actually in-depth demo with Dave.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

EDIT: Mick Thomson sig Eminence speaker.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 19, 2020)

I was really hoping for some more compact power amp solutions, like the SD powerstage series or the Orange Pedal Baby, but I can't really seem to spot anything new on that front.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Loomer said:


> I was really hoping for some more compact power amp solutions, like the SD powerstage series or the Orange Pedal Baby, but I can't really seem to spot anything new on that front.



There's a new Duncan Powerstage 200 which has more features than the 170.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's a new Duncan Powerstage 200 which has more features than the 170.



Yeah, but I was hoping for something a bit cheaper and simpler. Maybe even rackmount, but that's still a bit too unfashionable at the moment, practicality be damned.


----------



## Shask (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's been using a Kemper for years now. He used the POD HD for a couple of years, then dissed the Axe FX... then eventually started using it.  He didn't use it long, because he went straight for the Kemper and that's what he's been using since. I heard he actually used the Axe FX's tone match feature to tonematch his Demanufacture tone, then profiled the Axe FX patch onto his Kemper.
> 
> But IIRC now his main profile is a Mike Fortin-modded JCM based on his old Metalhead mod.


Yeah, he made it sound like the Axe-FX was too tweaky, and too hard to find a good tone. He has been using the Kemper for awhile. It makes sense though since he has tons of great amps at home. He just needs an easy way to carry those tones around.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

Kramer Charlie Parra Vanguard










This honestly looks better than most of the Rhoadseses that Jackson's been releasing. 

EDIT: Yes I checked, this wasn't that rumored Gibson Dave Mustaine prototype.


----------



## op1e (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC doesn't the Syn models actually work with the power amp as well to make it a bit closer to the real thing?


The power amp has a flat setting for modelers and a regular setting, is 6L6. Personally I'd rather get ahold of the old MTS power amp. Even the beat up ones are going for $600 and up though.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kramer Charlie Parra Vanguard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave's been posting a bunch of rehearsal photos the last few days and it's all Deans, so I'm assuming we've got at least another year if he's switching.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 19, 2020)

MegaDave could still be contractually obligated to play Dean guitars for a certain time period, additionally, if he's still getting individual sales royalties, he might want to pump the Dean brand to bolster those sales. 

He could also LOVE Dean and stick with them for years while shopping around his options with other brands in case a sweetheart deal comes along, or he just wants some freebies.


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 20, 2020)

Really interested to find out more about those Mick Thompson speakers, especially if it ends up being a tweaked G12T.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 20, 2020)

Another new Alexander pedal this year: Superball Kinetic Modulator



Skip to 3:24

Matthew in his crazy genius did the math of an actual superball bouncing and made a delay/modulation pedal based around that: a programmable LFO which energy dissipates as it "bounces." It also contains a sequencer.

I love his creativity and ability to make interesting pedals and sounds that are far from your ordinary samey stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 20, 2020)

some newer clips of the omega amps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure where to put this, but I just read that Lloyd Schwartz, product manager at Tech 21, passed away.  Dude was literally just at NAMM yesterday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2020)

William Duvall's sig model is getting a D-series as well. Starting at $900.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2020)

I am doomed...



EBMM Majesty Purple Nebula

Time stamp didn't carry over, 14:18


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> William Duvall's sig model is getting a D-series as well. Starting at $900.



He doesn’t need a sig guitar, he needs a sig haircut. Dude’s got the most epic lid in the business.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2020)

technomancer said:


> I am doomed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was cool. I didn't see half of these mentioned in the official announcements.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> William Duvall's sig model is getting a D-series as well. Starting at $900.



No word of a $900 version of his Metro?


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 20, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> I think this is such a cool concept, as long as you don’t expect the Synergy stuff to sound exactly like the amp name on the module. I’d probably be disappointed in the tone if I expected the Savage or VH4 to sound like the original. Thinking about it simply as an amp with a similar preamp circuit to [insert amp] makes it pretty appealing, as long as the preamps sound good.



Yep. I think if it gives you that vibe and flavor and it's good it will be good. Especially since it's inevitable it wlil give it's own thing to the sound as well.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They look meh and homophobic lying ass can get fucked.
> 
> Syn Deliverance Modules.
> 
> ...



- This deliverance looks pretty nice to me. That double gain function looks great. If most these features are switchable that would be a plus too. I wonder if they'll ever actually start seling them. Just curious, who is the homophobe you mention? 
-I'm loving that bass too.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 21, 2020)

I recant my previous statement regarding wanting an Orange of some description - A MkII Katana 50 or 100. Just back from trying one out IRL. Holy shit, did not know it was THAT easy to get them to sound good


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 21, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I recant my previous statement regarding wanting an Orange of some description - A MkII Katana 50 or 100. Just back from trying one out IRL. Holy shit, did not know it was THAT easy to get them to sound good


For the price it seems difficult to fault the Katana series for much at all.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Just curious, who is the homophobe you mention?


I was confused, as well, but he’s referencing Vik. There was a post a before his about Vik.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 21, 2020)

Uh oh! My gas meter is rising with this one. 26.5 scale and led's, roasted maple neck, ebony board, Fishmans. Mahogany body, swap ash top. Wow!

https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Custom_Works_Septor_Premium_726_Black.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Uh oh! My gas meter is rising with this one. 26.5 scale and led's, roasted maple neck, ebony board, Fishmans. Mahogany body, swap ash top. Wow!
> 
> https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Custom_Works_Septor_Premium_726_Black.html



That's been hanging out since March or April of last year. They've dropped the price twice, maybe they'll drop it again when it hits a year.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2020)

narad said:


> That was cool. I didn't see half of these mentioned in the official announcements.



Yeah I had to do some googling to even find out what the guitar was. I saw the announcement for the new Majesty colors but somehow missed that one.



Hollowway said:


> I was confused, as well, but he’s referencing Vik. There was a post a before his about Vik.



Yeah he went on a rather extensive rant some time ago about how he hated gay people and would refuse to build for someone if he knew they were gay etc etc etc. Then of course later made a half-assed apology after it blew up on him.


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I recant my previous statement regarding wanting an Orange of some description - A MkII Katana 50 or 100. Just back from trying one out IRL. Holy shit, did not know it was THAT easy to get them to sound good


The Katana is amazing for what it is. I have had a head since the beginning. Some days I think about selling it because I use my more expensive stuff more, and other days I think about selling my expensive stuff because the Katana is not far behind for a lot less $$.

I had this moment again the other day because I finally sat down to update it to 4.0. It is amazing how much more it can do now vs. back on version 1.0. I am anxious to try it as a poweramp with the new slave mode.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 21, 2020)

Saw Steel Panther two days ago and Charvel just came out at NAMM with a new purple stripes Satchel model in matte. Dayum, I haven't had a GAS in a while!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jan 21, 2020)

Completely content with my 6505. Something must be wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

@technomancer 

Also apparently Jason's getting his own sig Solar?

EDIT Jason says the Evil pumpkin will be $2850.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @technomancer
> 
> Also apparently Jason's getting his own sig Solar?
> 
> EDIT Jason says the Evil pumpkin will be $2850.



Can’t listen now but curious. Is this suppose to be sort of “Orange” based hence the word pumpkin in the name?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Can’t listen now but curious. Is this suppose to be sort of “Orange” based hence the word pumpkin in the name?


nope, it's very much a jose modded marshall esque tone


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2020)

Shit, another one?
Oh well, better to have more options on the market than less.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Can’t listen now but curious. Is this suppose to be sort of “Orange” based hence the word pumpkin in the name?



Not at all.  It's probably one of Mike's tightest, most aggressive amps. It's just based on an orange tolex'd modded Marshall Jason had Fortin build years and years ago.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Shit, another one?
> Oh well, better to have more options on the market than less.


It's just putting two of his older modded marshall channels together in one package.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's just putting two of his older modded marshall channels together in one package.



Truth, but it’s still highly attractive. Especially if the price holds at around $3k. I’ve been flirting with diving in on a Fortin and this might push me. The Cali just seems too bright, but I guess that’s a bit relative with Fortin after playing some of his modded amps and a Satan 120. 

Damnit NAMM GAS in the amp department is huge. Diezel mini, Fortin Evil Pumpkin & Sigil, Soldano, Fryette Deliverance 2, and all the Synergy pre-amps... woof. Synergy may actually save my wallet a bit, and I know what to expect. I love what I’ve tried running through my KSR & Driftwood FX loops. For once Friedman isn’t driving me nuts so I can focus on other stuff... or picking up a used Butterslax to add to the JJ-100... 

Not a single guitar peaked my interest. I dig what I have or have already ordered/deposited on. The Vai Pia seems cool, and I’m always game to try new pickups. But nothing else is a “must have”.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2020)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Truth, but it’s still highly attractive. Especially if the price holds at around $3k. I’ve been flirting with diving in on a Fortin and this might push me. The Cali just seems too bright, but I guess that’s a bit relative with Fortin after playing some of his modded amps and a Satan 120.
> 
> Damnit NAMM GAS in the amp department is huge. Diezel mini, Fortin Evil Pumpkin & Sigil, Soldano, Fryette Deliverance 2, and all the Synergy pre-amps... woof. Synergy may actually save my wallet a bit, and I know what to expect. I love what I’ve tried running through my KSR & Driftwood FX loops. For once Friedman isn’t driving me nuts so I can focus on other stuff... or picking up a used Butterslax to add to the JJ-100...
> 
> Not a single guitar peaked my interest. I dig what I have or have already ordered/deposited on. The Vai Pia seems cool, and I’m always game to try new pickups. But nothing else is a “must have”.


I'm in the same boat. Nothing but some of the amps on display really got me excited. The only guitar that intrigues me is the new Sully Elita baritone. I need more baritone explorers in my life 
I'm definitely interested in the Evil Pumpkin since I dig the sound of both of those channels, but there's a couple other amps on my hit list that are way more interesting to me (namely the MI Beta and the Omega Iridium). I'd love a Driftwood as well but I feel like it'd be pretty redundant between my FSM and XXX. Those pretty much cover that 5150/tight and bright vibe more than adequately.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm in the same boat. Nothing but some of the amps on display really got me excited. The only guitar that intrigues me is the new Sully Elita baritone. I need more baritone explorers in my life
> I'm definitely interested in the Evil Pumpkin since I dig the sound of both of those channels, but there's a couple other amps on my hit list that are way more interesting to me (namely the MI Beta and the Omega Iridium). I'd love a Driftwood as well but I feel like it'd be pretty redundant between my FSM and XXX. Those pretty much cover that 5150/tight and bright vibe more than adequately.



Yup, agreed. I’m good with the Custom Mini-nightmare I picked up; it’s loaded with every feature and is a go to for me. Worth grabbing if you can find a good used one, but that tone spectrum you have covered. 

Just saw the rundown of the ENGL Fireball 25. Welp, that’s a fanboy purchase that will happen now. Glad they used 6L6’s. My wallet isn’t but so I just say “because ENGL”. I miss my Ironball (and yes saw the new one too), but I just don’t dig EL84s. The Ironball and JJ-Jr are the only EL84 amps I could ever stand (and actually enjoy, save the “oomph” and bite missing). 6V6s are a bit better to my ears, less polite and rounded, but when they can run full size tubes I don’t know why they don’t.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

Man I've been checking out clips of this thing and it sounds killer.



I don't recall the big boy XTC sounding this pissed off.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @technomancer
> 
> Also apparently Jason's getting his own sig Solar?
> 
> EDIT Jason says the Evil pumpkin will be $2850.




Yeah I'll wait until it actually come out or is up for order, Jason has said $3300, $2750, and $2850 so far


----------



## dongh1217 (Jan 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I've been checking out clips of this thing and it sounds killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the big boy XTC sounding this pissed off.




Actually, regular 100w 101B XTC can get very tight and brutal. More aggressive than Uber if you want.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 21, 2020)

dongh1217 said:


> Actually, regular 100w 101B XTC can get very tight and brutal. More aggressive than Uber if you want.



I saw DEP using them AGES ago, and it was the most “pissed” live sound ever. 

Amp GAS is increasing by the minute. I might have misspoken about Synergy solving ANYTHING.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2020)

dongh1217 said:


> Actually, regular 100w 101B XTC can get very tight and brutal. More aggressive than Uber if you want.



Yeah this actually sounds better than the clips of the Uberschall I've seen. 




MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I saw DEP using them AGES ago, and it was the most “pissed” live sound ever.
> 
> Amp GAS is increasing by the minute. I might have misspoken about Synergy solving ANYTHING.


Dillinger? I thought they were Mesa dudes?


----------



## Alimination (Jan 22, 2020)

My first time at NAMM, just did a quick video highlights at my favorite booths for guitars and bass.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 22, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dillinger? I thought they were Mesa dudes?



You are correct. They use primarily Mark V’s, and utilize a 5150 mixed (left and right). Ben used to use a Triaxis and even a Stiletto. They’ve also used Friedman's, Soldano, and as far back as the mid 2000s, a Bogner Ecstasy on records. I’ve seen them use various Mesa’s live, along with a 5150 and a Bogner. I wasn’t sure if it was an Ecstasy, Uberschall, or Shiva, but one of the stage guys said it was the Ecstasy. Absolutely gnarly sounding. Perhaps the atmosphere had a lot to do with it, but I developed a new appreciation for that amp after hearing them use one live. I’m definitely grabbing a 3534.

Anyone see the Two Notes Captor X? THAT I was in the dark on. I need an attenuator and have been researching the Ox Box and Boss Capacitor. Several pluses and minuses either way, setup based. But the Two Notes looks as simple and user friendly as I would hope for plus being a load box etc? And it’s $549. Bravo.


----------



## r33per (Jan 22, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Upgraded version of the GED-YYZ. Now pretty much a fully-featured GED-2112 in a pedal. Probably won't feature all the I/O of the 2112, though.


Attention all planets of the...

Sorry, I'll stop there...


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't think I've ever been this conflicted about what I'm going to do/get:

Option #1: Line 6 Pod Go
Cheapest, integrates into my current setup the easiest, Line 6 Badonk model. Easy to record. 

Option #2: Synergy
I always said I'd be on board if they offered preamp models I was interested in; and the Engl Powerball and the VHT Pitbull are 2 amps I've pined after the most since I was a teenager.

More expensive and would be kinda goofy to integrate into my pair of Headrush 108's, but still super enticing.

Option #3: EVH 5150 III 50w Stealth

Expensive. Back to tubes. Loud. Have to haul my goofy ass 212 around again.

But good Lord does that thing look evil. Honestly they could just re-release the standard 50w in all black and I'd be all over it. But the tighter, gainier blue channel the LBX mk2 has was my fucking jam. Screw that saggy, weak ass blue channel the standard 50w has.

So yeah. Idunno wtf I'm going to do this year. I know I need to buy a truck though. But guitar wise... Kinda lost lol


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Jan 27, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> now this ^^^ would make me very happy. Hopefully it would have a serial effects loop.



I could be wrong... I think the Terror Stamp does have the voice of the Dark Terror. Wrong or not, hoping to have it in a few weeks and will review/demo it.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 27, 2020)

Se7enHeaven said:


> I could be wrong... I think the Terror Stamp does have the voice of the Dark Terror. Wrong or not, hoping to have it in a few weeks and will review/demo it.



I sent an email to Orange asking about the voicing of the Terror Stamp. I’ll post their response as soon as they reply. I really hope they tell me it’s voiced like a Dark Terror or a hybrid of the TT and DT.


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Jan 27, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> I sent an email to Orange asking about the voicing of the Terror Stamp. I’ll post their response as soon as they reply. I really hope they tell me it’s voiced like a Dark Terror or a hybrid of the TT and DT.



My opinion is coming from some reviews, wherein the reviewing is claiming Dark Terror. Maybe it's their ears suggesting this or maybe it actually is. Curious to know.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2020)

So much cool stuff came out that I’m just gonna wait. I have a few great guitars and a great profiler. I can chill and just practice.


----------



## KailM (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't know if this has been posted earlier, as I didn't go through the whole thread, but damn. That guitar. That tone. What a player!


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Jan 29, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> I sent an email to Orange asking about the voicing of the Terror Stamp. I’ll post their response as soon as they reply. I really hope they tell me it’s voiced like a Dark Terror or a hybrid of the TT and DT.



"Packing all of the punch of the minuscule Micro Terror and Micro Dark amps into an even smaller pedal format..."

Direct from the website.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 29, 2020)

Se7enHeaven said:


> "Packing all of the punch of the minuscule Micro Terror and Micro Dark amps into an even smaller pedal format..."
> 
> Direct from the website.



sounds like marketing for the power amp, not a comment on the preamp voicing.

EDIT: shit. I don’t why i didn’t notice before but it has a “shape” knob like a DT, not a “tone” knob like a TT... Dude i think you’re right about it being a hybrid

Double Edit:
Confirmed. It’s a Micro Dark with switchable master volume.

skip to 0:55


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Jan 29, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> sounds like marketing for the power amp, not a comment on the preamp voicing. EDIT: shit. I don’t why i didn’t notice before but it has a “shape” knob like a DT, not a “tone” knob like a TT... Dude i think you’re right about it being a hybrid



The power amp is solid state... it's the preamp that is tube... and with the two amp voicing via the shape knob. At $199 USD I think this is one of the best buys for 2020.


----------



## gunch (Jan 29, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah this actually sounds better than the clips of the Uberschall I've seen.
> 
> 
> Dillinger? I thought they were Mesa dudes?



Laneys and Bogners iirc


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2020)

Second of the two Teemu Evil Pumpkin demo vids


----------



## R34CH (Jan 29, 2020)

KailM said:


> Don't know if this has been posted earlier, as I didn't go through the whole thread, but damn. That guitar. That tone. What a player!





technomancer said:


> Second of the two Teemu Evil Pumpkin demo vids



I never knew that Wintersun even had anyone else besides Jari. This Teemu guy seriously rips.


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 29, 2020)

KailM said:


> Don't know if this has been posted earlier, as I didn't go through the whole thread, but damn. That guitar. That tone. What a player!


 The Pumpkin is by far my favorite of the Fortin amps I've used. Most of them are waaaaay too bright for me but this one felt controlled and usable.

Also, Teemu is an absolute animal of a guitarist. I took lessons with him for a little bit.


----------



## narad (Jan 30, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Second of the two Teemu Evil Pumpkin demo vids




Sounds good but also sounds like Nameless.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2020)

And a 3rd Evil Pumpkin Teemu vid


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2020)

technomancer said:


> And a 3rd Evil Pumpkin Teemu vid



I played a Fortin Meshuggah today and kinda want one of these now.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 31, 2020)

Are those Wintersun songs or does he have solo stuff? Loving the riffs in the videos.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Are those Wintersun songs or does he have solo stuff? Loving the riffs in the videos.



No idea, hopefully somebody else chimes in as I do really like the playing in the clips.


----------



## KailM (Jan 31, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Are those Wintersun songs or does he have solo stuff? Loving the riffs in the videos.



Those are all off the first Wintersun album. Teemu has been in the band for quite a while. But I’m pretty sure Jari has always done all the writing.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 31, 2020)

KailM said:


> Those are all off the first Wintersun album. Teemu has been in the band for quite a while. But I’m pretty sure Jari has always done all the writing.



I want the skill to then want that job. But without the practicing.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 1, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Are those Wintersun songs or does he have solo stuff? Loving the riffs in the videos.



First video is Battle Against Time, second Winter Madness and third Beyond The Dark Sun. In my opinion their first album is a masterpiece. Other two are not bad either.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 1, 2020)

StevenC said:


> I played a Fortin Meshuggah today and kinda want one of these now.


Having played both, the EP is way more evenly voiced and it's a much more versatile amp. The Meshuggah is more or less just a Jose mod 2204... which is cool, but it kinda does one sound.


----------



## gunch (Feb 1, 2020)

So were people just being dingholes when they said you couldn't bend or vibrato worth a piss with an evertune


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 1, 2020)

gunch said:


> So were people just being dingholes when they said you couldn't bend or vibrato worth a piss with an evertune


 You have to set them to do that. Evertunes are a bitch and a half to balance properly.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 1, 2020)

oneblackened said:


> You have to set them to do that. Evertunes are a bitch and a half to balance properly.


Part of me really wants to see where the whole ET thing is in 10 years. Can you park these things where you can ignore the ET and just have a low-maintenance hard tail?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2020)

The906 said:


> Part of me really wants to see where the whole ET thing is in 10 years. Can you park these things where you can ignore the ET and just have a low-maintenance hard tail?



You can probably rig it up to not move, but there's no manufacturer defined way to do it. 

Though they tell you how to set it for "more bend/less tune", which would make it feel a lot more like a traditional bridge.



oneblackened said:


> You have to set them to do that. Evertunes are a bitch and a half to balance properly.



I don't think it's too hard to setup, it's just not that great in the "mode", if you want bends to feel as you'd expect on a normal bridge. They'll always be a little "bouncy" like on a trem'd guitar.

I've found setting the bottom few strings for tightness, and top strings for bends to be pretty nice. 

I bought an EC1000 with one, and after about a month, while I still don't think it's for me, I'm much more open to them.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 1, 2020)

It’s NOT a bitch and a half to bend with Evertune. It’s more complex than that. And they’re actually pretty easy to set up too.

Just try a properly set up one before you buy because it “feels” different. You ever played a game with a tiny bit of latency?

well the best way i can describe it is, your bends now have a little bit of “latency” to them.

you have to bend until you exit Zone 2 ( into Zone 3) to actually start raising the pitch of the note.

The closer you set your saddles to Zone 3, the less take-up. But, if you just stay in Zone 3... there’s no point in having in ET because it’s behaving like a regular fixed bridge

ET is convenient. I now only use my tuner when i change strings. Which is nice! But, the ET does feel different. Try before you buy if you can.


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 1, 2020)

^ Sounds like you are getting along with yours a little better? IMO it's an awesome thing to have in the arsenal, but still hasn't upset my favorite hardtail bridge - the PRS adjustable stoptail. 



The906 said:


> Can you park these things where you can ignore the ET and just have a low-maintenance hard tail?



As I've described before and as Bearitone mentioned, you can set up the ET to sit in zone 3. This makes it behave just like a standard hardtail but without any of the benefits of the Evertune. Your bends will be identical to any other hardtail.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 1, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> ^ Sounds like you are getting along with yours a little better? IMO it's an awesome thing to have in the arsenal, but still hasn't upset my favorite hardtail bridge - the PRS adjustable stoptail.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've described before and as Bearitone mentioned, you can set up the ET to sit in zone 3. This makes it behave just like a standard hardtail but without any of the benefits of the Evertune. Your bends will be identical to any other hardtail.


Yeah. It bummed me out at first but, I’m getting along better with it now. It’s a compromise but, a net positive overall.

Maybe i should post an update in my Evertune thread just for anyone looking there to get the full story.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2020)

more evil pumpkin/cali vids


----------



## Shask (Feb 2, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> more evil pumpkin/cali vids



Pretty interesting uses of the expression pedals there. I am not exactly sure what is going on, lol. Is that 2 expression pedals with a Boss PS-3 pedal?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2020)

Shask said:


> Pretty interesting uses of the expression pedals there. I am not exactly sure what is going on, lol. Is that 2 expression pedals with a Boss PS-3 pedal?


 I don't know exactly what he's doing either. The pew pew laser sounds are crazy


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 4, 2020)

So I just hopped over to Temple Audio's site today. It seems they were busy this year at NAMM showing off a bunch of new modules for their pedalboards. This might be the smallest 100 watt amp I've ever seen! It fits into the standard module cutout on the sides of their boards, even has tone controls and a headphone out.
https://www.templeaudio.com/shop/product/mod-amp-stereo-amplifier-module-695?category=6








Other new modules of note:

4-channel buffer for implementing a fully buffered 4CM setup. The send/return loop is bypassed when nothing is plugged in, so you could switch from an amp that either has or doesn't have an effects loop easily if you use different amps.

https://www.templeaudio.com/shop/product/mod-4xpro-4-channel-buffer-module-694?category=6






Passive DI Box


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 5, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> So I just hopped over to Temple Audio's site today. It seems they were busy this year at NAMM showing off a bunch of new modules for their pedalboards. This might be the smallest 100 watt amp I've ever seen! It fits into the standard module cutout on the sides of their boards, even has tone controls and a headphone out.
> https://www.templeaudio.com/shop/product/mod-amp-stereo-amplifier-module-695?category=6
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked into Temple Audio pedalboards and pedalboard modules after reading this post and shit I want one now.
They have a whole system to make a super clean pedalboard setup.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 5, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> I just looked into Temple Audio pedalboards and pedalboard modules after reading this post and shit I want one now.
> They have a whole system to make a super clean pedalboard setup.


They will get a little bit expensive if you go crazy with the modules.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 5, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> They will get a little bit expensive if you go crazy with the modules.



well, really it’s those super flexible power supply modules that have got me stoked.

It’s a bummer though because the power supply for the power supply (lol) is also a module but, doesn’t have an on/off switch.

so I’ll still have to plug/unplug my pedalboard every time i play rather than just flip a switch.

BUT, it still overall makes for a system that’s packaged much better than the typical pedalboard+powersupply


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 5, 2020)

Jackson announced a pro series dinky in hot pink with matching headstock and a PROPER ebony FB. I was just this week spec’ing this exact thing out on Kiesel’s builder. And holy shit this Jackson is reeeeally close to perfect. Would Kiesel let me Option 50 22 frets instead of 24? I suppose I should just ask them.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 5, 2020)

Omega obsidian even tho I am on the wait list for the quad Cortex.


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 5, 2020)

^ Would love to see more demos/reviews of the Omega amps, as well as Dover.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2020)

Meeotch said:


> ^ Would love to see more demos/reviews of the Omega amps, as well as Dover.


The dover stuff JUST came out so I think we'll have to wait a while on that.


----------

